# Handirack Inflatable Roof Racks



## Yakobi (May 5, 2009)

Hi All

Just wanted to get some thoughts/reviews? Do you AKFFers out there use them and if so, how have you gone with em?

Cheers
Y


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Had a look at the website mate and in theory they look up to it but really, how durable and long-lasting can you expect an inflatable rack to be? good roof racks are a worthwhile investment not just in kayaking but in all sorts of load-carrying and when you're paying so much for a kayak and a car, i like the peace of mind of knowing both are protected. I used soft surfboard style racks on my old falcon when i first got my yak and they never felt 100% solid. in addition. they lacked proper clearance (as do the handiracks by the look of things) and as a result my roof ended up with a heap of scratches (and later rust) from loading and unloading as well as in transit. I say go for real racks, they're worth it

Sam


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Yakobi
Depending on what sort of car you have, you might be able to pick up some racks fairly cheap. I have an old ford laser (older than me :lol: ) and it has the old school rain gutters. I was able to pick up a set of roof racks for around $50 from supercheap. First thing I did before I got my yak. The load capacity is around 40-50 kg and it can handle my little nemo with ease. They are solid and I've taken them and my yak on the highway plenty of times without any fear of losing the yak. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Contoftes (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah ive been borrowing a set off a mate for a while because I didnt have permission to get real roofies on the car we were borrowing of extended family
they go alright but now have upgraded to real roofies I havent looked back
they are stronger than they look with a fair few layers to keep them pumped and they pack up quite small (about half the size of a case of beer for reference)
didnt know you could get them in australia though, thoughtthey were brittish so i have no idea where my mate got them from.
couple of drawbacks ive found:

1) as you can see in the photo, i used to put them on top of a picnic rug to protect the paint job on the roof of the car. any dust etc left on there will scratch around a bit. not massively, but enough to want to protect your car. similarly, when the yak istied down tight, ive heard some tell tale clunks that make me think the roof will have changed shape when the yak comes off. no evidence of warpingthough when she does come off, just a disturbing sound i spose.

2) you cant simply throw your tie downs over to get a quick, solid attachment. they come with these metal rings threaded along their length that dont really seem up to heaps of pressure, ie they can bend out of shape if over tightened. You will also need to latch down on front and back of the car for longer distances and higher speeds (not seen in the photo).

3) you need to get the inflation of the tubes just right. if you overfill them, the added pressure of a tightly tied down yak will cause the valves to pop out. One of mine has developed a slow leak so by the end of a big trip it will be worthless as a load carrier. there are still 3 to keep the yak in place though.

4) they take a while to set up.

having said all that, the things have made it possible for me to make trips i otherwise couldnt and wouldnt have made. have been down the clyde mountain several times and to a few of the places around canberra too. if you dont have any other options, they will get you on the water for a fish, which is the main thing. If you could be bothered with the effort and price difference, real roofies are definately the way to go. stronger, sturdier and faster.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Maybe compare them to normal soft racks in a shop if you can. 
AKFF member Dru has been using regular soft racks for a while. There was a thread he posted on a while back about roofracks.


----------

